# Sonus SFX Pro Applicator



## Tony89 (May 11, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm polishing my car tommorow with the Sonus SFX Pro Applicator and AG SRP.

Do I need to dampen the applicator?

Also, which side do I use yellow or black? (I have an alfa romeo)

thanks for your help

tony


----------



## jcrease (May 4, 2011)

I think the harder yellow side is used to apply a polish when you need extra bite.This softer darker side is used to apply a wax.


----------



## Tony89 (May 11, 2011)

Thanks jcrease.

Do I need to dampen before use?

thanks again


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Tony89 said:


> Do I need to dampen before use?


Don't dampen if using AG SRP. 

Alan W


----------



## Tony89 (May 11, 2011)

Thanks all.

Hopefully do it next sat and sun and post some pics


----------



## jcrease (May 4, 2011)

If using a wax over the SRP dampen the applicator when applying the wax.


----------



## Mr T (Dec 1, 2013)

How did you get on with the pads? I'm unsure as to whether I should pick some up? I've seen some reviews saying that they've left marring or swirls and I really don't want that? Sorry to revive an old thread but I'd rather not start a new one. 

T


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

this thread is 18 months old?...

if someone believes the applicator they're using is causing swirls then they've left dirt on the car imo..


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

I have used these quite a bit actually, imo they are excellent. I used it to polish the bit where I couldn't get a machine into, using Ultrafina and it left a nice squeaky clean fresh surface with no issues at all. The yellow side I did dampen slightly.


----------



## 197F1 (Aug 23, 2008)

Decided to resurect this thread as I have a pair of these applicators on order.

I have a small scuff on the door of my titan silver e46 and dont own a DA.

The scuff is about half the size of a 5p piece and looks like a stone chip in the middle and minor scratching around. 

I have some Sonus SFX-1 and 3 and whilst not hoping to fix the stone chip type mark at least minimise the visability of the minor scratches around the outside.

Any tips to process? Should I SRP after SFX 1 and 3. Likely to throw some Banana Armour over the final finish.


----------



## cupra_conal (Feb 19, 2015)

Sorry to dig up this again did any of you who brought this pad find it any good and did it remove swirls?


----------

